# Yay!



## ImMACnificent (Apr 26, 2009)

One of my co-workers daughters called me today and asked me to do her make-up for PROM!

I am so excited and flattered that she asked me! 

Her dress is yellow, she wants something more neutral and I'm gonna try to talk her into a really dramatic lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just wanted to share because I am super stoked! 

This is my first time doing someone's make up for a special event like this. 

Hooooray!


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2009)

Yay! I am sure that you'll do a fabulos job!
Congrats


----------



## LessThanAnn (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats Thats super exciting news!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats!  It is always so fun doing prom makeup.  You will have to share pictures with us!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 26, 2009)

I def will, coach.





 Thanks guys!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 26, 2009)

I know you will do a fantastic job.  Your FOTDs are lovely!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I know you will do a fantastic job.  Your FOTDs are lovely!_

 

You are so sweet. Thank you, beautiful! <3


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats sweetie!  So exciting   Can't wait to see the pictures (which you must post!)  You're going to be great!!


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 27, 2009)

ohh  i can just picture a frosty white eye (colours like solar white, sugar shot, nylon etc) and pink lips and cheeks with a big buttercup yellow dress. HOT!

Have fun


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ohh  i can just picture a frosty white eye (colours like solar white, sugar shot, nylon etc) and pink lips and cheeks with a big buttercup yellow dress. HOT!

Have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That DOES sound pretty.

I think I am gonna try to talk her into a light, neutral purply look.

Since her dress is yellow, purple is the opposite on the color wheel and I figured it would make her eye make up POP!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats!!! Make sure to take pics


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow, that sounds so exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking at your FOTD's, am sure you're gonna do an amazing job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Post pics soon!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 27, 2009)

That's so sweet! She must really admire your makeup, I know at that age I probably would have just asked a friend to help me out. Congrats and let us know the outcome!


----------



## anita22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Cool, that sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats, can't wait to see the results!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you all !! <3

I was definitely flattered


She came by work today and I was able to talk her into purple. She pretty much just told me "I like all your make up that you do, so I trust you!"

That made me feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, what do you guys think? When I talked to her today, it seemed like she wanted me to just do it as a favor. Keep in mind, this is not someone I'm close with, we just chat sometimes if she stops by to see her mom at work. She acted as if she wouldn't pay me. Im driving a half hour to go do her make up. I pretty much told her it would be nice  if she paid me like at least 20 bucks. Is that rude of me? I just didnt think she would expect me to drive one hour roundtrip, spend a  good hour doing her make up for free. What do you guys think?

Im no professional, but I did remind her that if she were to go to a "professional", she would pay at least 50-100 bucks, right?


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Thank you all !! <3

I was definitely flattered


She came by work today and I was able to talk her into purple. She pretty much just told me "I like all your make up that you do, so I trust you!"

That made me feel good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, what do you guys think? When I talked to her today, it seemed like she wanted me to just do it as a favor. Keep in mind, this is not someone I'm close with, we just chat sometimes if she stops by to see her mom at work. She acted as if she wouldn't pay me. Im driving a half hour to go do her make up. I pretty much told her it would be nice  if she paid me like at least 20 bucks. Is that rude of me? I just didnt think she would expect me to drive one hour roundtrip, spend a  good hour doing her make up for free. What do you guys think?

Im no professional, but I did remind her that if she were to go to a "professional", she would pay at least 50-100 bucks, right?_

 
I think that you were totally justified in asking her to pay you.  Frankly the mother of this girl should have offered to pay you.  I also assume that you will be using your makeup as well.  I think that $20 is a steal and if she doesn't want to pay you for it then I would decline doing it.  

It might seem harsh but it gets to the point that you have to factor in your gas money, use of your products, and also the time it takes you to do the look.  I learned this the hard way after doing too many weddings for free for friends or friends of friends.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 27, 2009)

^
 I agree. Tomorrow I am gonna say to her mother that I am not willing to do it for less than 20 bucks.

She is even getting her hair done for free, she shouldnt be selfish about it and expect free make up too.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 27, 2009)

I just sent the daughter this msg on myspace:

Hey, I  wanted to make sure I didnt seem rude today in asking for money to do your make up Saturday.

The thing is, obviously I dont live in Marysville so I would be driving one hour round trip plus using my make up products for you aside from the powder. I just wanted to make sure I didnt seem rude. 

I just thought 20-30 bucks was legitimate. I just wanted to make sure that was okay with you, I understand you asked me as a favor, but I need to consider gas money, plus I will be taking time out of my day to come out there. 

Is that okay?


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 27, 2009)

Congrats! And i think its reasonable to ask the minimal fee you're asking. Gas aint free! I mean if it was someone you were really close to i'm sure you wouldn't mind doing it as a favor, but yeah..

Have fun, and take pics if you can


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 27, 2009)

=X Well she wrote me back and said she is gonna have a friend help her with it instead.

Sounds like she just doesnt wanna pay me or something. I was really excited to do it, maybe she thought I was just gonna do it for free.

Oh well.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm sorry this did not work out, but honestly, I feel like she was totally taking advantage of you. $20 for you to drive an hour and do a full makeup?  That's basically just covering your travel and that's about it.  

You'll have other opportunities where people will be glad to pay you for your time and creativity.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm sorry this did not work out, but honestly, I feel like she was totally taking advantage of you. $20 for you to drive an hour and do a full makeup?  That's basically just covering your travel and that's about it.  

You'll have other opportunities where people will be glad to pay you for your time and creativity.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You are so right, hun. Thank you for that.

At first it made ME feel like shit because I was like, "wow is that wrong of me?" But then I realized that she is just one of those people that doesn't like to pay for stuff, hence her getting her HAIR for free, too. I mean I work with her mom, I KNOW they are not THAT broke. If it was like a family that I KNEW had VERY little or was struggling hardcore, I would have never thought twice about doing it for free. I just would, because I would have felt bad. But I know they are decently well off. PLUS, the daughter has a job, so 20 bucks is nothing.

I hope to get more opportunities to do this in the future without getting taken advantage of like you said!


----------

